# Big cats in Waller Co



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a friend that lives in Waller county, close to Hempstead by the Colorado river, tell me that he lost a 600lb heifer last night, rear leg torn out of the socket, a few ribs chewed out, has also lost a weaned calf, completely. Are there big cats in this area or is he jacking w/ me? Said neighbors have lost 20 dalmatian puppies from two litters, 10 emu, 2 show goats, a horse with cut up hind quarters, another dog w/ large laceration around neck.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Chupacabra. No question about it.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

He must be fibbing because the Colorado doesn't come close to Hempstead.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dunc said:


> Chupacabra. No question about it.


No doubt about it. Definitely a Chupa. I didn't think they were this far North yet. Here's the best picture I have....


----------



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

My mistake Waterdog.
By Colorado, I meant Brazos River.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

***??? Palerider. Photshop or a taxidermist with WAY too much time on their hands....


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Grizzly bears. Or call old Chester Moore and see if Bigfoot has developed a taste for meat.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

My father -in-law has hunted for fifty years.
He said he saw a cougar in fayette county 3 years ago now.
He and his brother had found a fresh dead and eaten deer a few weeks before the sighting of the cat.
With hundred mile ranges, they could end up anywhere.
I know when the so- called cat was supposedly around the deer where hard to find.
I have set in blinds and seen 15 to 20 deer at a time in that area.
After the cougar showed up, I would set for 3 or 4 days and not see a deer.
Coensedence (sp) I dont know???


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Definitely a chupacabra. The torn out hip sockets give it away. They have a taste for the thick cartilage on the ball there. The marrow is much thicker up high on the femur also. I lost some pygmy goats to one back in '89. They were in a resaca around McAllen and, well, it wasn't pretty... Hopefully its just a rogue few up this way otherwise we got trouble.-Tom


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> ***??? Palerider. Photshop or a taxidermist with WAY too much time on their hands....


LOL.....maybe a little of both. We'll never know.

Here's another picture I got with my digital cam.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Now, that thar's funny....I don't care who ya are...that thar's funny!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Holy ****! Has the Discovery channel called you yet? That is big time.


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

In 2000, my wife saw cougar cross FM 1314 just south of Conroe, then again in 2003 crossing my back pasture (60 yds from house) along same road. As feral hog populations explode, it only makes sense that the predators capable of utilizing the food source should grow along with them. It's nature's way of controlling populations along with disease, and 70 MPH speed limits.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I had a lease in Newton county one year, and the propriator of the deer lease, had a bunch of caged lions and one tiger on the property.
Everytime I walked to the stand in the dark , I just knew one was watching.
I had to get off, it gave me the willies.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Palerider,

I've had a terrible day... you made it a little better. Some of the funniest things Ive seen on this web site.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Dang, PR, we need to get the spotlight and go do some predator control on your place. He's trying to get ahold of one of your better bucks there!


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

I had a black cat walk past me while dove hunting in Liberty County near Devers back in '87, he had a long black tail that touched the ground and curled up. We had a TPWD biologist come look at the paw prints, he said call it what you want- cougar, panther.


----------



## Texag2003 (Feb 1, 2005)

*cougars?*

99.9999999999999% of cougar sightings in Texas are bobcats at best, probably mostly the neighbor's house cat! Many people don't realize that bobcats do actually have a tail. Hell I've heard so many people claim to see a "black panther" and it turn out to be nothing more than the labrodor that lives down the street. The only place that I will even give credit to a supposed sighting is deep south texas, west texas or far west hill country.

just my two cents.

However, chupacabras are a well known and completely scientific fact. I have seen no fewer than 50 of these little buggers! LOL


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

*I live in waller co.*

hey is is alot of cats that stay near or around waller co because of the hog popluation. I have seen a black cat and got a shot off but I didnt know if i got him. I am **** sure I aint going to look for him. Just beware there is some big cats in waller co. I got a 2 bobcats on the wall because there stupid and moved while there whhere in the tree and that .22 rifle got them good.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys. Glad i was able to brighten some days.

The Legend of the Chupacabra continues...........


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

Now I have seen a couger at my deer lease where I was raised when I was real little. Me and my Grandpa were sitting in the deer stand one evening and seen yes, a couger with 3 little bob cats right behind it. No mistake It was a couger, no spots and long tail. Why it was nursing bob cats?, i just dont know. Also, there are timber wolves that live in the east texas area, but they are very illeagle to kill.


----------



## Texag2003 (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't think it was nursing bobcats. Baby cougars have spots.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I heard on AM 610 Saturday that someone had turned a few of Hogzillas offspring loose in Waller Cty. Since wild hogs eat meat too, I am sure it was Zilla Jr that got the calves, not Chupa like mentioned above. After the zillas populate, Chupa's will be a thing of the past.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Sounds like a hungry backwoods fella is camped out on the place with a slingshot!! Better keep the women away,they ussualy dont wear clothes!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Didnt know anyone had a picture of my old girl friend. Guess she was messin around on me. Hate that when that happens.

Charlie


----------



## travisc (Mar 24, 2005)

Thats my dog sparky


----------



## mudcat (Apr 22, 2005)

there are black panthers in the brazaos river bottoms


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

there is a cougar that I have seen at our lease in Mason. I saw it while turkey hunting. I was absolutely a couger.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

mudcat said:


> there are black panthers in the brazaos river bottoms


There sure is! I grew up in a little town called Thompsons right on the edge of the bottoms. It's about 15 or so miles south of Richmond/Rosenberg. Anyways, Everyone out there knew they were there. I've asked my granny about this pic that she has of one she took one evening and she's trying to find it. She has a ton of pics so it may take awhile! lol I will post it soon as she finds it. When you see it beleive me there will be no doubt of what it is. 
Billy


----------



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

Thank you billy and mudcat. I knew someone who lived in the area or had direct knowledge would speak up. 

Not that I havent enjoyed reading some of the posts, even the pictures.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Sheesh, guess I'll have to "ban" my daughters from this thread! Otherwise I'll never get em in the woods with me again! lol


----------



## mudcat (Apr 22, 2005)

i grew up fishing the brazaos and have seen a couple panthers with my own eyes and even heard them let out their growl or whatever you call it and it will make the hair on the bacxk of your neck stand up


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

There was a thread a long while back about a cat that was neither a bobcat or a cougar. I can't remember what it was called but they can be found in S. Texas. Anybody remember?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

it was a jaguarundi. endangered


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Of course everyone sees panthers, but I guess never with a camera handy,a gun ,bow or even on the highway in hittable range.Funny how that works lol.


----------



## cregen (Jun 2, 2004)

I know theres cougers on are less in walker county just northeast of huntsville because i was spotted three times last year and its true when the cats move in the animals are gone. we saw plenty of deer and hogs the past 4 years and this last year you coudn't find a rabbit.


----------



## chasintail (Dec 29, 2004)

I live in northern Brazoria County on the Brozos River, I saw a young panther crossing my street,it was as big as my lab.I was 20 yards from it,in daylight.First i thought it was a huge bobcat.Like I said it was big as my lab,with spots and the tail had light and dark rings the length of the tail. I sent a discription to TPWD,and the guy e-mailed me back saying it was a juvenile panther.


----------

